# Evangelion 2.0/2.22



## GreatZimkogway (May 3, 2011)

So who else Stateside has seen it?  Just watched the Bluray myself.  Was divine, pun intended.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (May 3, 2011)

I dl'd the blu-ray version. Was pretty good. Liking the Eva Rebuild films so far.

When the shit is Eva 3.0/3.33 coming out!?


----------



## DarkShinigami (May 3, 2011)

i think i saw the non blue ray version gtta rewatch the series and movies though


----------



## GreatZimkogway (May 3, 2011)

I like Eva enough that I actually bought the bluray.  As for 3.0 AND Final, no one knows.  Both are releasing at the same timeframe, though


----------



## naglaro00 (May 3, 2011)

2.22's ending was weird


----------



## Raiser (May 3, 2011)

Loving Rebuild so far! Watched both of them multiple times.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (May 3, 2011)

I just watched the bluray over the weekend. Definitely a lot different then regular series, certainly wasn't expecting them to do that to _________. The battle scene at the end was really awesome, Mari fights well. Looking forward to Q. Last I heard was Summer 2012, but nobody really knows for sure as noted above. 

Eva is my 2nd time all time favorite series, so I was excited about these. 1.11 seemed fairly pointless (by this I mean how it was 90% the same as the series), but 2.22 restored my expectations and then some.


----------



## Jolan (May 3, 2011)

I haven't even seen NGE, but plan to, is it good? What exactly do I have to watch besides the episodes, the movies? How many exactly are there?


----------



## Raiser (May 3, 2011)

Jolan said:
			
		

> I haven't even seen NGE, but plan to, is it good? What exactly do I have to watch besides the episodes, the movies? How many exactly are there?


To most, it will probably remain better than Rebuild (as the "original", you know?).

I for one hated a lot of things in NGE including (not really spoilers, but...):


Spoiler



Many, many awkward paused scenes
Shinji being such a wuss
The last few episodes were pretty much filled with subliminal-type messages



It might have been because I was too young at the time, but yeah, I'm enjoying Rebuild more than NGE.


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 3, 2011)

This topic should be here: http://gbatemp.net/f191-books-music-tv-movies


----------



## mysticwaterfall (May 3, 2011)

Jolan said:
			
		

> I haven't even seen NGE, but plan to, is it good? What exactly do I have to watch besides the episodes, the movies? How many exactly are there?



Eva is one of the best series ever made. To watch -

Watch the first 24 episodes.

Watch End of Evangelion

Optionally watch Eps 25 + 26, but realize these are a serious mindf*** and whats happening in Shinji's Mind, where as End of Eva is whats happening in the "Real World"

The movies we're talking about now are a remake of the series you can watch after the above.


----------



## Jolan (May 3, 2011)

Oh, so End of Eva is the last 2 episodes from other people's viewpoint? And Original > Rebuild? Noted, downloading Originals now, will get End of Eva afterwards.

And after all that, the Movies? Which are remakes, huh.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (May 3, 2011)

No, the movies/Rebuild is FAR better then the original.  And Shinji is no wuss anymore.


----------



## raulpica (May 3, 2011)

Evangelion 2.22 is teh awesomest Evangelion EVAR. I can't wait to see what 3.0 will do.

Too bad they're probably the internal Khara VS Gainax war has probably freezed the work.



			
				shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> As for 3.0 AND Final, no one knows.  Both are releasing at the same timeframe, though


Something tells me that they'll do it as two separate releases. There's no way they'll be able to release two movies togheter, except waiting 6 years for both to be ready


----------



## GreatZimkogway (May 3, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Evangelion 2.22 is teh awesomest Evangelion EVAR. I can't wait to see what 3.0 will do.
> 
> Too bad they're probably the internal Khara VS Gainax war has probably freezed the work.
> 
> ...



According to what they've said, both'll release at once.  I honestly hope they don't, really...then all the joy and fun of it is blown in one afternoon.


----------



## Joe88 (May 3, 2011)

found this pretty funny


----------



## raulpica (May 3, 2011)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but lots of things have changed by then (they've said that even before releasing 1.0!) and both movies proved to be smash hits in Japan.
Releasing them togheter would mean that it'd be just a single long movie, or a simultaneous release. Both cases would make them lose money.

I don't foresee that happening anymore, since every single one they release brings in millions of yen, so they'll probably milk the cow as long as possible


----------



## Warrior522 (May 3, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> found this pretty funny



I'm still waiting for 3.0 to get made (HURRYUPDAMMIT(owaitearthquake) and reveal this to be deliberate...


----------



## Raiser (May 4, 2011)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saw this before; known as the "Sequel Theory".
View MAL: http://myanimelist.net/forum/?topicid=241336
Image:


Spoiler










I wouldn't call it a sequel though, but there might be some correlation. Or we're just getting trolled.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (May 4, 2011)

The latest Newtype cover got leaked. It has Asuka on the cover.

Let's hope for some 3.0 details.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (May 4, 2011)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> No, the movies/Rebuild is FAR better then the original.  And Shinji is no wuss anymore.



But if you haven't seen the original, the rebuild doesn't make much sense, you need the back story as they explain pretty much nothing. Another reason why 2.22 is great is because we know the differences from the original.


----------



## Joe88 (May 4, 2011)

still need to get the 1.11 and 2.22 blu-rays
get a surround system, nice 1080p hdtv, crank bass to max, and watch the ramiel battle at the end of 1.11



			
				8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> The latest Newtype cover got leaked. It has Asuka on the cover.
> 
> Let's hope for some 3.0 details.


wearing an eye patch so most likely some 3.0 details will be included


----------



## Raiser (May 4, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> 8BitWalugi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This (her with an eye patch) was also shown in the previews at the end of the 2.22 blu-ray episode; so that's nothing new. Odds are there will be some additional details inside though.


----------



## mrfatso (May 4, 2011)

2.22??

I only seen 2.0 in cinema and at least hey, now i know what the heck is evangelion about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cant wait for 3.0 though


----------



## Raika (May 4, 2011)

I'm thinking of watching this anime series. Should I watch this or Eureka Seven first?


----------



## Raiser (May 5, 2011)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> 2.22??
> 
> I only seen 2.0 in cinema and at least hey, now i know what the heck is evangelion about
> 
> ...


2.22 is the DVD/Blu-Ray release. It contains a few extra scenes (none really too significant) over 2.0 (cinema version).


----------



## Joe88 (May 5, 2011)

though 2.22 (and 1.11) comes with both versions


----------



## nl255 (May 5, 2011)

Is it subbed, dubbed, or both?


----------

